# MAX BLASTER 1000



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

HI,JUST GOT A MAX 1000 BLASTER. IT IS THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD! IF ANYBODY HAS ON PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THEY LOAD IT AND SHUT IT OFF,WILL IT HOLD THE CHARGE? IF I SHUT IT OFF AND WAIT MORE THEN 20 SECONDS OR SO IT LOOSES ITS CHARGE? THANKS,DAVEY :?:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi Davey,

I have a couple that I really like. When you say "hold its charge", what do you mean? Once you hold the button down... You have to fire or the gas will just escape. Is this what you mean? So each time you want to fire, you have to hold the button down for 4-6 seconds prior to shooting. If you fire too early, it won't be very loud. If you let off and wait a few seconds, the gas will escape and you'll have to hold it down another 4-6 seconds and start over.

-Kristie


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

HI KRISTY,THANKS,THATS WHAT I MENT. I THOUGHT IF YOU LOADED THE BLASTER AND WAITED IT WOULD HOLD THE CHARGE. I WOULDNT THINK IT SHOULD LEAK OUT,BUT I GUESS THATS A SAFETY FEATURE. THANKS AGAIN,DAVEY


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah, I think that's the point... Etch-marc has an 800 number you can call on their website if you want to doublecheck... http://www.etch-marc.com


----------

